# Oakley mtb gear



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

I've owned some Oakley gear in the past and was looking for some new riding shorts recently. I noticed Oakley shorts on e-bay brand new, but when I visited their website ( Oakley ) There were no riding shorts at all... Nothing but casual wear shorts, gloves etc .Anybody know if they still make mtb shorts?


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

keithrad said:


> I've owned some Oakley gear in the past and was looking for some new riding shorts recently. I noticed Oakley shorts on e-bay brand new, but when I visited their website ( Oakley ) There were no riding shorts at all... Nothing but casual wear shorts, gloves etc .Anybody know if they still make mtb shorts?


I'm not sure but you can always buy padded underwear and use them with standard sports shorts or casual cargo shorts etc. That's what I do and love it.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

I've recently started doing the same, wearing padded lycra under some board shorts, for the extremely hot Texas summers. But I would like at least 1 pair of riding shorts as I sold all my others to accomodate my ever expanding ass. I know there are plenty of other shorts out there, just found it curious that Oakley does not have them on their site.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't know if Oakley makes MTB-specific shorts anymore. I have a few pairs of their stuff from a couple years back and I thought the quality was good. Oh well.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't think they have been doing anything MTB related (clothes wise) in a while...at least over a year...I use to get their jerseys and such but its been a while since Ive seen anything new...the gloves/goggles & glasses are the only thing Ive seen that they still sell (I got a pair and it was over priced and didnt last)...they got bought out by luxxotica in 2007..so maybe thats the reason...who knows.


----------



## Da Chetster (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm an Oakley dealer. Much to my disappointment, and many other people's, Oakley stopped doing mountain biking clothing and put the money and effort into their golf program.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

That's too bad...I liked their style and quality!


----------

